# WTF's with mens razors?



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Am I the only guy that doesn't like the latest trend of men's razors with multiple blades? I have always used a double bladed razor and been able to have nice close shaves. But now the trend is toward three, four or even five blades, the razor head has become so wide it doesn't come close to following the contours of my face. Then you end up pushing harder and gouge yourself. 

Maybe I'm the only guy with a jaw line and an Adams apple but those multi head razors just don't work for me. And it seems that the double blade razors are disappearing from the stores and being replaced by this new trend. 

And why the heck are replacement blades so expensive? Talk about gouging the market!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Cooper said:


> Am I the only guy that doesn't like the latest trend of men's razors with multiple blades? I have always used a double bladed razor and been able to have nice close shaves. But now the trend is toward three, four or even five blades, the razor head has become so wide it doesn't come close to following the contours of my face. Then you end up pushing harder and gouge yourself.
> 
> Maybe I'm the only guy with a jaw line and an Adams apple but those multi head razors just don't work for me. And it seems that the double blade razors are disappearing from the stores and being replaced by this new trend.
> 
> And why the heck are replacement blades so expensive? Talk about gouging the market!


Haven't noticed ... but what's up with my wife constantly stealing my razor to shave her legs? Get a brand new razor out, reach for it in the morning only to find it's missing. Grrrr.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

More blades = You spend more money!

Itrs all about the profits.

But I still prefer the Minora single blade razor of yesteryear.

Sadly, they're now extinct.


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

Agreed. There are just too many damn blades when it is more than one.

I get a 5 o'clock shadow by noon, and while I on occations leave it for a day or three when not having direct client calls, I am oldfashioned in my habits in terms of shaving.

The below is just an example of what can still be found out there.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

ericthesane said:


> I get a 5 o'clock shadow by noon ...


I don't get a 5 o'clock shadow until noon ... three days later. What the heck do I need all these blades for?


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/****-everything-were-doing-five-blades,11056/ Ugh... filter blocked. the "****" is the f word. 

It's oldish (about when they started adding more and more blades), but still gives me chuckles...


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

You guys need to checkout Dorco USA. They make the razor blades for Dollar Shave Club and while I don't shave my face, I think the blades they make are better than a great many of the more expensive brands. Their prices are amazing - I checked the prices for the 2-blade cartridges and they sell a 6-pack of 5 cartridges each (n=30 total) for $22.95. I've used the 4 and six blade razors, both refillable and disposable and would never go back to drug store brands. They last forever, too!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The model changes are primarily to increase profits by phasing out old models that worked okay. To be honest each generation of Gillette products seems better to me.

The blades last a long time if one uses hot water and soap or shampoo. Shaving cream seem like a waste of money.

Gillette probably has analyzed consumer behavior so that they cannot lose. The genital shaving fashion must be making them tons more money. What's wrong hairy, bearded people? Women's pubic hair never bothered me. Now if you like them natural, you have fetish:scratchhead:


----------



## 305rob305 (Jun 4, 2013)

About 6yrs ago I started shaving with a double edge razor. They shave better than any modern razors. I get 10 razors for $5.

I would never pay big bucks for dumb cartridges at the market again..


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

I see it very differently, I noticed a significant improvement from the double to triple blades, and the blades last twice as long too. I didn't notice the same improvement from 3 to 4 blades though, so I stay with the triples. The price hasn't changed much either. 

Or go electric! I used electric shavers 20 years ago, and didn't like them. But last year, I bought a new one to use in the car and it works great. If you tried it a long time ago, you might want to give it another shot, because they have greatly improved in recent years. I rotate between blade and electric depending on my schedule for the day.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Because men starting shaving their whole bodies and a single blade isn't going to hold up to that very well.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My 14 year old son's scared to death that he'll accidentally open up an artery and bleed out while trying to shave with a bladed implement. Knowing him, it's entirely possible he's right. So, when it was time for him to start shaving - at age 12, eek - I bought him a $15 travel electric shaver that takes AA batteries. Electric shavers have come a very long way from years ago, so even his cheapo model is better than the pricy full-scale electric I remember his father using when we were in high school. I would assume a "real" electric shaver would probably be pretty good quality these days. 

Before our divorce, I always bought myself whatever razor my husband was using so I could just buy one style of replacement blades. We actually both like the 4-5 blade razors. Fewer knicks and a closer shave. But, we're both fair with light and fairly sparse hair, so that may make a difference. 

Old school razors are still available. There are specialty gentlemen's shaving stores that offer online shopping. Pricey, though.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I second Dorco USA. That's who I use. Ordered a razor and a years worth of blades ... for under 50 bucks.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

COGypsy said:


> You guys need to checkout Dorco USA. They make the razor blades for Dollar Shave Club and while I don't shave my face, I think the blades they make are better than a great many of the more expensive brands. Their prices are amazing - I checked the prices for the 2-blade cartridges and they sell a 6-pack of 5 cartridges each (n=30 total) for $22.95. I've used the 4 and six blade razors, both refillable and disposable and would never go back to drug store brands. They last forever, too!


Just checked this site. Wow! Even if these razors aren't better then drug store razors, the prices are fantastic!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't always have the time, but prefer the 'feel' of an an old fashioned straight razor. 

It drives my wife up the wall though. I don't usually use it when we're sharing the mirror.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Cooper said:


> Am I the only guy that doesn't like the latest trend of men's razors with multiple blades? I have always used a double bladed razor and been able to have nice close shaves. But now the trend is toward three, four or even five blades, the razor head has become so wide it doesn't come close to following the contours of my face. Then you end up pushing harder and gouge yourself.
> 
> Maybe I'm the only guy with a jaw line and an Adams apple but those multi head razors just don't work for me. And it seems that the double blade razors are disappearing from the stores and being replaced by this new trend.
> 
> And why the heck are replacement blades so expensive? Talk about gouging the market!


Back in college I used only Gilette Sensor Excel (2 blades), then my roomate convinced me to switch to Schick. That didn't work for me at all but back then my fine peach fuzz hair didn't require much maintenance so took months to go through the Schick blades (and I was too cheap to toss them out). In the many months that went by the Mach3 made its debut and overtook the market. So I tried that, and found the shave very comfortable but not nearly close enough. It was also a lot cheaper per blade to buy the mach3 starter kit then the refills for it, so I accumulated a high number of holders for it - like 5 or 6 at one point).

As the Mach3 refills eventually got more expensive I found a drug store that stocked the old Sensor Excel refills, but I had already tossed out the holder for it and they didn't sell the holder at all, so I couldn't use the refills and just kept using the Mach3. I also tried the Bic disposables, and found them close and fairly comfortable except they would gouge me pretty badly from time to time.

Some years later I eventually found a Sensor handle (the old first generation one but it fit the blades for the Sensor Excel), and managed to procure the Sensor Excel blades for it too (but they were double the cost of the newer kinds of blades since I guess they are now a specialty item), and at last I could have a good shave again. except my hair now grew in way too coarse and I found the sensor excels just didn't have the cutting power I needed.

So I continue to use the first generation of Mach3 for my bi-weekly shave, and I also grew out a beard (just shave the neck and occasionally the nuts with it, lol).


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

For years I shaved with one of these








using these blades









Now I use one of these.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

About every few years I talk myself into buying an electric razor but am always disappointed in the shave, I like my shave close and smooth. I used the Gillette Sensor for years but the blades started getting so expensive I started trying to find less expensive alternatives. 

I might just try one of the old style single blade type of razor, there's an old fashioned family drug store close by, I would bet they carry them.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Cooper said:


> Am I the only guy that doesn't like the latest trend of men's razors with multiple blades?


Cooper, you are not alone! My man HATES the new 3, 4 and 5-blade razors. He has the same complaint as you -- doesn't follow the contours of his face and he can't get a close shave under his nose because the razor head is so wide.

We always buy blades at CVS and over the years I've watched the selection dwindle, to where now there is only ONE style of double-blade refills to buy (Schick, I think). It is so annoying. I'm just waiting for the store to stop stocking those too.

I think I will check out Dorco...


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> I don't always have the time, but prefer the 'feel' of an an old fashioned straight razor.
> 
> It drives my wife up the wall though. I don't usually use it when we're sharing the mirror.


Straight razors feel nice, but how do you keep the edge?

Most barbers use some sort of leather contraption.
Is there some other way?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Your handsome ass grandpa had ONE blade AND polio


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree that the five bladed ones are expensive, but they do last a long time, and the shave is so smooth that I shave in the shower and I don't use any shaving cream. SO I am saving on the shaving cream and again, the damn things last a long time, and I have a thick beard.

I haven't seen one of those straight razors at the barbers in a long, long time.

The last time I was at the barbers the gal whipped out a Bic single blade to shave her client. It seemed lame, but then no one was in danger of getting his throat slit either...


----------



## DeeDawn (May 7, 2014)

Funny, my husband prefers a womans razor over mens. He also uses womens deodorant. We have the same stuff. Try keeping that straight!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Some of those shavers look like your shaving with teeny tiny venetian blinds because of all the blades. 

I like those disposable ones. Once they get dull, grab a new one and have at it.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Straight razors feel nice, but how do you keep the edge?
> 
> Most barbers use some sort of leather contraption.
> Is there some other way?


Rather than a leather strop, you can use denim, like on an old pair of jeans. Or so I have heard.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Straight razors feel nice, but how do you keep the edge?
> 
> Most barbers use some sort of leather contraption.
> Is there some other way?


Yes, a real razor strop is a must, although I've found that a piece of hard rubber works just as well.

It doesn't actually take any material off the blade, it aligns the rough edges that are invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

I moved to a DE. I got fed up with a forced upgrades when 1) couldn't locate M3 cartridges, so had to move up to a Quattro, than 2) having a excess of blade cartridges, but broken handle. 

Went out and bought a Merkur and a 100 pack of Personna blades, and happy with the choice ever since.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I solved this issue by discontinuing shaving. Yes, my face now looks like a bear's ass, but hey.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I tend to use some fancy gillete blade. 
I still use it for a quick shave. Usually good for two days. 

But after a while, I wanted to use the traditional style of shaving.
Soap, brush, bowl, and cut-throat razor. 

And I love my razor. 
Granted, it does now take me roughly 45 minutes of epic concentration to shave, but hey, it's a close shave. Good for about 3 days for me. 
And I usually have to do it in the morning. Like early morning. Or late night. To make sure I don't get startled.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

My complaint has nothing to do with the razor or blade(s), but with my wife who borrows my razor. 

With one use she literally destroys the blade. Now I have very tough whiskers, but I swear she has barbed wire growing from her legs, instead of hair.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

rubpy3 said:


> I moved to a DE. I got fed up with a forced upgrades when 1) couldn't locate M3 cartridges, so had to move up to a Quattro, than 2) having a excess of blade cartridges, but broken handle.
> 
> Went out and bought a Merkur and a 100 pack of Personna blades, and happy with the choice ever since.


You should try feather blades. After 3 shaves or so they'll be as dull as a brand new personna.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a mach3 whateverwhatever razor. three blades. I prefer 2. I seem to get less ingrown hairs with fewer blades for some reason. Other than that,my dude razor works fantastic on my legs,vag,and under arms.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I find 3 blade razors far better than the 2blade- I tend to get more good shaves out of them.

I buy disposable 3 blade razors as they work out cheaper than the replaceable blade razors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Not tried Dorco, and probably should look into it. For me it is less about the number of blades but the quality. They dull so quickly and yet the price is very steep to replace. Someone told me once that in the long run disposables are cheaper but I can't stand the thought of disposable. 

I live on an island and the thought of me contributing more to the landfill than necessary is just not in me to take that route.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> You should try feather blades. After 3 shaves or so they'll be as dull as a brand new personna.


Yeah I heard, but the only problem is that I have probably 90 blades left. 

Good thing about those safety razors is that they are so cheap.. even if I get another 50 pack of Feather, it's only 14$ on Amazon.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

doesn't really bother me, but I remember 3-4 blade trend even 10 or 15 years ago.

I use one razor for at least 6 months to a year....so get plenty of mileage out of it.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh

I just use an electric shave


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

DoF said:


> doesn't really bother me, but I remember 3-4 blade trend even 10 or 15 years ago.
> 
> I use one razor for at least 6 months to a year....so get plenty of mileage out of it.....


ONE razor for 6 months??? Doesn't your skin come off as well after say 1 or 2 months?? :scratchhead:

Personally, I don't mind what it costs too much to use quality shaving equipment... after all, it's not that much AND I use it to scrape my face - which I'm very much attached to 

Gillette Fusion (yep, the 5 blade thingy) procures a smooth shave without irritations and the little single blade on it's upside comes in very handy for the harder to reach areas, like under my nose.

Mind you: I shave 6 times a week... I noticed it isn't ideal for longer hairs; is those -rare- cases, I prefer a razor with lessor blades, like my old Sensor Excell.

I kinda like shaving actually, especially if you can take your time for it... it's like a soothing ritual for me. 

Real badger hair brush, Proraso shaving soap, quality after shave cream (NEVER use those high-alcohol after shaves),... and a little dash of cologne to top it all off. Mmmm.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

There is no way to get the 4-5 blade things clean as well as 2-3 blade things. I shave once a week for the Miami Vice look and the razor blades clog very quickly.

Electrics work well if you spend the money for a good one. Supposedly the Panasonic wet and dry is good. I prefer Braun.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

john117 said:


> There is no way to get the 4-5 blade things clean as well as 2-3 blade things. I shave once a week for the Miami Vice look and the razor blades clog very quickly.
> 
> Electrics work well if you spend the money for a good one. Supposedly the Panasonic wet and dry is good. I prefer Braun.


During my 20's ,I used to have a Remington shaver with the three rotary blades.
That gave me a really close shave without the skin irritation.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Provided that you're a daily shower shaver like myself, you absolutely can't beat the combination of the Schick Hydro 5










and the Save-a-Blade











Let me attest that it's totally great for all facets of shaving! And with absolutely no irritation whatsoever!*


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

john117 said:


> There is no way to get the 4-5 blade things clean as well as 2-3 blade things. I shave once a week for the Miami Vice look and the razor blades clog very quickly.
> 
> Electrics work well if you spend the money for a good one. Supposedly the Panasonic wet and dry is good. I prefer Braun.


I use a panasonic and I shave in the shower. I get a good shave for most of my face. I've got a couple of spots on my neck that take some work but overall I don't think it takes any longer than the blade took. It's not as close as the blade but that just means my 5 o'clock shadow shows up at 5 o'clock instead of midnight.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have as much facial hair as most people, but for my face I use a DE razor. I purchased 100 blades on Amazon for around 8 bucks. I also use a badger hair brush (sorry JCD) to apply shaving cream to my face. Not a fan of the canned shaving gel. To me the DE cuts just as close as the more expensive blades if you know what you're doing. I would probably just use a straight razor if I didn't worry about my kids finding/playing with it.

I also shave my head every other day (because bald is sexy dammit!!). For that I use the headblade. Its an awesome product. It looks like an ATV with a razor attached to it. Cartridges for it can be pricy though.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

EasyPartner said:


> ONE razor for 6 months??? Doesn't your skin come off as well after say 1 or 2 months?? :scratchhead:
> .


Not at all, I've went YEARS with 1 blade. The trick is to always shave after a shower, use hot water on the blades.

:scratchhead:

PS. I don't shave every day, every 2-3 days.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

DoF said:


> Not at all, I've went YEARS with 1 blade. The trick is to always shave after a shower, use hot water on the blades.
> 
> :scratchhead:
> 
> PS. I don't shave every day, every 2-3 days.


It really depends on your facial hair. 

I am lucky to get 3 or 4 shaves from a razor especially if I have 2 or 3 days growth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Meh
> 
> I just use an electric shave


I've never encountered an electric shaver that worked. They hum, buzz, and glide right over the whiskers without even making an attempt to cut them off.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I've never encountered an electric shaver that worked. They hum, buzz, and glide right over the whiskers without even making an attempt to cut them off.


Yeah, but I can tell by looking at your avatar pic that your facial hair is tough, almost yarn-like.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> During my 20's ,I used to have a Remington shaver with the three rotary blades.
> That gave me a really close shave without the skin irritation.


Shaves as close as a blade or your money back.

God, why am I so freakin' old, lol


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

So for those who shave down there, do you use the same razor or keep that separate?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> So for those who shave down there, do you use the same razor or keep that separate?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I don't shave down there, I trim it with a pair of scissors.

But I suppose there is a different type of blade to be used down there.
One that isn't as sharp ,or has multiple blades.
Definitely not a razor.:rofl:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I've never encountered an electric shaver that worked. They hum, buzz, and glide right over the whiskers without even making an attempt to cut them off.



The Braun foil ones worked pretty well as long as you use reasonably fresh foil and cutter head...

It had a huge battery and was quite powerful. The Norelco I replaced it with when the battery died is nowhere as powerful. They do have powerful models but quite pricy...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: WTF's with mens razors?*



JustSomeGuyWho said:


> So for those who shave down there, do you use the same razor or keep that separate?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Mach3 to the balls, lol.


----------

